# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật với rất nhiều thông tin thú vị của các khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn và resort ở Đà Nẵng, Cát Bà, Đà Lạt. Tiếp đó là các hành trình tour du xuân đi Phú Quốc, Yên Tử, Đài Loan, Paris - Ý - Thụy Sĩ cho các bạn có nhu cầu. Và cuối cùng là chia sẻ các thông tin, kinh nghiệm du lịch cần thiết đến Đà Lạt, Nha Trang và Phú Quốc cho các bạn đang tìm thông tin cho chuyến du lịch tự túc của mình đến các địa danh này trong thời gian tới.

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI KHUYẾN MÃI NGHỈ DƯỠNG TẠI LIFESTYLE RESORT, ĐÀ NẴNG*

Giá: 9.954.000 VND/ 02 người - 8.253.000 VND/ 01 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, và ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn tối, và 01 gói Revitalizing Spa.Đón tiễn sân bay, và xe bus đưa đón đến Phố cổ Hội An 2 lần/ 1 ngày.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng Deluxe, và trả phòng trễ đến 03:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).Sử dụng wifi, internet, và quà đặc biệt cho những thành viên Accor Advantage Plus.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác và không hoàn trả các dịch vụ không sử dụng)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KHUYẾN MÃI HONEYMOON KHÁCH SẠN SEA PEARL, CÁT BÀ*

Giá: 1.669.000 VND/ 02 khách

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn Châu Á tại nhà hàng Annie, với nến và rượu.01 massage chân cho 2 người.Miễn phí 02 chai nước, trà, cà phê, đường trong phòng mỗi ngày.Sử dụng wifi, internet, trung tâm hội nghị.Giá ưu đãi cho những đêm tiếp theo là: 699.000 VND/ phòng/ đêm.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 28/04/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI TRĂNG MẬT TẠI RIVER PRINCE HOTEL ĐÀ LẠT*

Giá: 1.990.000 VND/ 02 khách/ 02 đêm.

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Deluxe và ăn sáng tại nhà hàng Ruby.Bình hoa hồng, đĩa trái cây, trang trí hoa hồng trên giường.1 chai rượu vang đỏ Đà Lạt và bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến tại nhà hàng RubyThuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/03/2013 (không áp dụng Giáng Sinh 21 - 26/12/2012, Tết Tây 28/12/2012 – 02/01/2013, Tết Âm Lịch 10 - 17/02/2013 và không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*VIETSTAR RESORT & SPA, TUY HÒA, PHÚ YÊN*

Giá: 85 USD/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm phòng Deluxe và bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Nước uống và trái cây chào đón khi đến.01 bữa ăn tối dành cho 2 người, đón và tiễn sân bay.Xe điện đưa đến biển Bãi Xếp, xe bus đưa đón đến trung tâm thành phố mỗi ngày.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Đặt tối thiểu 2 đêm.Thời gian ở: từ 20/12/2012 - 15/01/2013.Thời gian đặt: từ bây giờ cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.Phụ thu phí bữa ăn tối vào đêm 24/12/2012 và 31/12/2012.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Puerto Vallarta*

Puerto Vallarta tọa lạc tại tiểu bang Jalisco của Mexico. Được mệnh danh là thiên đường nhiệt đới của Mexico, nơi đây nổi tiếng bởi cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, bãi biển cát trắng thơ mộng và nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ độc đáo. Đến Puerto Vallarta, điểm dừng chân đầu tiên mà bạn không nên bỏ qua chính là núi Sierra Madre hùng vĩ. Ở đây, bạn có thể tận hưởng không gian yên tĩnh của núi rừng hoang sơ và còn có dịp tham gia những chuyến leo núi mạo hiểm đầy thú vị. Với khí hậu mát mẻ, không khí trong lành và không gian thoáng đãng, những bãi biển đẹp ở Puerto Vallarta chắc chắn sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng dành cho những ai thích nghỉ ngơi và khám phá nét đẹp của biển cả. Không chỉ thế, Puerto Vallarta còn nổi tiếng thế giới với cuộc sống về đêm đầy sôi động. Nào cùng đến để khám phá và trải nghiệm những điều thú vị về thiên đường nhiệt đới này nhé các bạn  :Smile: 


*KHÁCH SẠN POSADA DE ROGER*

Giá: từ 42$ 

Khách sạn nằm ở vị trí tuyệt vời, gần bãi biển, địa điểm mua sắm và xe buýt. Có hồ bơi, khu vực sân của khách sạn đẹp, mát mẻ với cây cối xung quanh. Các phòng đều sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện.




*KHÁCH SẠN CATEDRAL VALLARTA*

Giá: từ 55$ 

Khách sạn cổ kính, nhỏ, nằm ở trung tâm của thành phố Puerto Vallarta. Các phòng sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện và hữu ích.

----------

